# Happy 1000th Gil



## timpeac

I new it was about to happen! Congratulations, and thanks for all your help.


----------



## Like an Angel

Congratulations Gil!!!!!


----------



## Artrella

*  Well done!!!  *​


----------



## te gato

!!WAY TO GO!!​do I hear 2000..
3000..4000

te gato ​


----------



## charlie2

Thank you, Gil for being there all the time and bearing with me writing without the accents.
"Je t'éris ce message pour te dire à quel point je suis reconnaissant."
"Je suis allé pêcher aux informations."
Je dédie ce message à toi.
Pour faire une traduction, plutôt toi que moi!
 I'm sorry. I could not resist it. I just got a new computer.
But the feeling is, yes, sincère!


----------



## pinkpanter

Me uno a las felicitaciones


----------



## Agnès E.

Un souffle de poésie,
Un zeste d'humour,
Mille fois Gil a dit 
Chers amis, bonjour !


Oserai-je réitérer, Gil ?
Si, j'ose : VOS BRAS, ENCORE VOS BRAS !


----------



## Benjy

(fil deplacé du forum culture)
toutes mes felicitations gil 
que tes prochaines 1000 postes soient tous aussi utiles et rigolos 

ben


----------



## Jabote

Congrats Gil !


----------



## Gil

Merci à tous.  You are nice people.
I will try to do better in my posts, but not too much.

It is when my suggestions are wrong that I learn the most.

Muchas gracias a todos. 
Hasta pronto.


----------



## DDT

Bravo Gil!

1000 Thanks for being so helpful!

DDT


----------



## Cath.S.

timpeac said:
			
		

> I new it was about to happen! Congratulations, and thanks for all your help.


Moi aussi, moi aussi je le savais, M'sieu! 
Félicitations pour la qualité et l'esprit de tes interventions, Gil.


----------

